# Training treat bags - washable?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Stupid question, forgive me.

I have always used regular dog treats and sometimes mixed with a little kibble (taking on the flavor of the treats) in my training treat bags. The little roundish ones that clip onto a belt or pants, etc.

Recently decided to give the elcheapo hot dogs from wally world a shot, cut up into little pieces. Do I need to put them in a little baggie or something and then into the treat pouch? Or wont' the pouch get all gunky and nasty inside eventually growing all sorts of nastiness?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I quit using a treat pouch because it would get gunky and hard to access the treats. Where I use to train,there was someone selling fabric washable ones. I now just use a ziplock to store them during transport and throw the treats loose in my training vest, wash the vest.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I put messy treats into a sandwich bag before I put them in the treat bag.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I quit using a treat pouch because it would get gunky and hard to access the treats. Where I use to train,there was someone selling fabric washable ones. I now just use a ziplock to store them during transport and throw the treats loose in my training vest, wash the vest.


Which vest do you use?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a Gappay vest from Hallmark.Gappay French Vest

I tried to find a good fishing vest(pockets accessibility) but they are almost as expensive as a training vest! If you have a sporting good surplus, maybe check it out for fishing vest...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

When we had wet treats, we used to use an empty yogurt container placed inside the treat bag. Even nicer if the container has a lid.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun- if you have joined the advanced class, you might meet Mimi there. She has two little papillons (Oliver and Samson). She has a training pouch (round one) like you are talking about; it is a pink and black faux fur. I made that pouch for her. I made it by buying a normal one, ripping it apart, and using it as a pattern. I can tell you that of the three that I have ripped apart, those standard pouches (like the ones your trainer sells) are definitely washable. They're just nylon and lining material. I would tumble dry low, though.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I have a Gappay vest from Hallmark.Gappay French Vest
> 
> I tried to find a good fishing vest(pockets accessibility) but they are almost as expensive as a training vest! If you have a sporting good surplus, maybe check it out for fishing vest...


WOW! That is one serious investment!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Your bag is definitely washable, just hand wash it with warm water or throw in the wash with a load on cold and air dry. 

My bag has plastic lining that can just be wiped out. Its, uh, seen better days though if you hadn't noticed lmao. I'm thinking about making a new one soon. Or at least doing some repairs to mine.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

paulag1955 said:


> I put messy treats into a sandwich bag before I put them in the treat bag.


The treat bags are washable, but I do what paulag1955 does. First put the treats in a ziplock, then the treatbag. Just saves on the laundry. :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I want a vest sooo bad, but unfortunately I have to pay tuition, books, lab fees... so that will have to wait.. darnit!

I use an apron that is suppose to hold nails and screws, got it at my local hardware store. It's fabric and I just throw it in the wash weekly so it doesn't stink. I also sometimes put my messy treats in a plastic sandwhich bag inside my apron. 

Works good for now.


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

I like to use sandwich bags also...mostly because I can have a couple of different sandwich bags going at a time with treats of different value levels. I use a bag like yours, but I'm thinking of getting an apron from Lowe's (they're about $1) for screws and stuff like what elisabeth uses. Then the pocket would be big enough to hold both a tennis ball and a kong. When DH was working with Millie on a SAR team her reward for the find was a kong...so she wasn't allowed to just play with it, but she could play with a tennis ball. Handy to have both with us.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used the nail pouch before I got my training vest. It was fine for tracking too.
And they are cheap enough to have a few floating around. My problem was they'd get moldy because I'd forget to take them out of my tote.
I like using different treat baggies, too. Some to spit and some I'd not want to put in my mouth!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you're worried about the inside of the treat pouch put
a baggy in it, duh. i have a nice treat pouch you can have.
pm your address and i'll send it to you.


----------

